# Deleted



## oswoldy (27 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (27 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike
You are correct to assume you will need more CO2 with that amount of light. 
In fact you'll need more of everything, ferts, maintenance, and a sharp pair of scissors for all the trimming you'll be doing .
I run T5HO's on one of my tanks and can vouch for the fact that they are indeed a 'brighter' lamp.
My suggestion would be to actually add the lamps as you suggest but I would be inclined to only run the T5HO lamps to start with and see how you get on. You will certainly notice the difference in brightness and you would still have to up everything (CO2, ferts, maintenance etc), but it just won't be so manic.
Once you've mastered that set up, then run the old lights as well, if your up to it.
Many moons ago I used to believe you needed loads of light to grow plants, now I'm a bit wiser with the help from the guys around here  . 
Just for your info, one of my tanks is a 95 litre affair and that's only got 1 x 20W T8 and plants are growing fine, just very slowly.

Chris.


----------



## oswoldy (28 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike


			
				oswoldy said:
			
		

> So even though the bulbs will only be 8watts (combined) brighter they will still make a big difference even on there own?


They will.
I think the whole WPG calculations go out the window with these newer T5HO's, (the HO bit being High Output), but I know you will certainly notice the difference with your own eyes. So although, as you mention, it's only 8 watts of power extra, they are certainly brighter. 

Chris


----------



## oswoldy (28 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## oswoldy (28 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike
I think my plants growth rates confirm that they see them as brighter too. Faster growth.

That controller looks like the correct one for those lamps  

Chris


----------



## oswoldy (28 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Sep 2009)

If you do upgrade, i would only run the 2 x 24w T5 (1.5wpg). if you run CO2 and dose sufficient amounts of nutrients then you will be able to grow any plant.  
The deeper penetration will help with the cabomba too.


----------



## oswoldy (28 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (28 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike

If Aaron gave you the full EI amounts then you won't need to up that, as the original EI experiments were done with silly amounts and duration of lighting (5-6wpg and 12 hour duration). We're not even getting close to that   . I'm sure Aaron will confirm this next time he's around.
The lamps linked above are HO. It's in the small text next to the Osram symbol. Do yourself a favour and check out this page of lamps  http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... Watt-549mm. These are only Â£3-Â£4 each as opposed to the Â£7.50 for the Osram lamp you linked to, and they'll still grow your plants, and they are HO too. Bargain.
Sorry, just me being a cheapskate   .
Might be worth getting 2 different colour lamps too, as 2 of one type can sometimes be a bit harsh on the eye, but it's whatever suits your tastes.
One thing I learnt from Clive round here is there are only two reasons you should ever have to change a lamp, despite what the manufacturers tell you about efficiencies etc. 1. If it don't work when you switch it on   or 2. If you fancy looking at a different colour in your tank  . Mind you at Â£3-Â£4 a lamp it wouldn't break the bank if you fancied changing them, unlike the Rio 180 I've got. They want Â£25-Â£30 a tube     . I don't think so. Special wattage to length ratio that I can't find anywhere, except Juwel retailers. I feel a mod coming on when the ballast or a tube goes, whichever comes first.
If you want to see what the various colour mixtures look like check out this excellent link by JamesC viewtopic.php?f=50&t=555

Chris


----------



## oswoldy (29 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (29 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike.


			
				oswoldy said:
			
		

> Many thanks for all you help on this it is much appreciated.


No problem. 
I'd be interested to know how the mod goes when the bits turn up   

Chris


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Sep 2009)

*goes to dig up old PM's*
lol

I think i gave you half doses, but for a 30g tank:

1/4 tsp KNO3 x3 per week
1/16 tsp KH2PO4 x3 per week
1/32 tsp trace x3 per week

That is "full" EI so you wont (or shouldnt) need more than that,
CO2 will probably need to be raised slightly,

I dont think the tubes are HO, as it doesnt say anything on the page.


----------



## oswoldy (29 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (29 Sep 2009)

Hi Mike


			
				oswoldy said:
			
		

> # 16mm Diameter 24 Watt High Output FQ


I think that line answers your question as to whether the tubes are HO or not   

Chris.


----------



## oswoldy (30 Sep 2009)

Deleted


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Sep 2009)

oswoldy said:
			
		

> Aaron,
> I currently have:-
> 
> 3TSP of KNO3 + 3/4TSP of KH2PO4 - 500ml water - dose 3x 40ml per week
> ...



That si "full" EI mixture then, so you wont need to change it.
The tubes are high output then, from what i have read, FQ is just how the code their tubes.


----------



## oswoldy (1 Oct 2009)

Deleted


----------



## oswoldy (1 Oct 2009)

Deleted


----------



## CeeJay (1 Oct 2009)

Hi Mike.
Glad to hear you're pleased with the new lights.


			
				oswoldy said:
			
		

> surely these new lights cant make that much of a difference so soon,


Pearling can happen so soon  , as you've just witnessed . The plants that pearl in my tank (but that's not all of them   ) start about an hour after lights on.
So you're plants production line is now going at full tilt (well nearly)  . Be prepared for some rapid growth   . 
If you keep on top of your CO2 delivery and dosing everything should be fine.


Chris


----------

